# Jedi Academy For Vista OpenGl error



## shoo92 (Aug 26, 2007)

I palyed this with xp with no problem but when i uprgraded to vista it doesn't work.

I have an ATI Radeon X300 Series Graphics Card and it can do opengl but i think the porblem might lie within the new os vista... heres what the eror says:

GLW_StartOpenGL() - could not load OpenGL subsystem

JA: v1.0.0.0 win-x86 Aug 5 2003
Initialising zone memory .....
----- FS_Startup -----
Current search path:
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\base\assets2.pk3 (62 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\base\assets1.pk3 (8320 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\base\assets0.pk3 (15346 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData/base

----------------------
23728 files in pk3 files
execing default.cfg
couldn't exec autoexec.cfg
...detecting CPU, found Intel Pentium IV

------- Input Initialization -------
Skipping check for DirectInput
Joystick is not active.
------------------------------------
----- Client Initialization -----
----- Initializing Renderer ----
-------------------------------
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
--- Common Initialization Complete ---
Working directory: C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData
couldn't exec setlanguage.cfg
Initializing OpenGL subsystem
...initializing QGL
succeeded
...setting mode 4: 800 600 FS
...using desktop display depth of 32
...calling CDS: ok
...registered window class
...created [email protected],0 (800x600)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 32, 24, 8 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 32, 24, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...failed to find an appropriate PIXELFORMAT
...restoring display settings
...WARNING: could not set the given mode (4)
...setting mode 3: 640 480 FS
...using colorsbits of 16
...calling CDS: ok
...created [email protected],0 (640x480)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 16, 16, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 16, 16, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...failed to find an appropriate PIXELFORMAT
...restoring display settings
...WARNING: could not set the given mode (3)
...shutting down QGL
...unloading OpenGL DLL
----- CL_Shutdown -----
-----------------------
GLW_StartOpenGL() - could not load OpenGL subsystem


can anyone help me?


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Welcome, you may try to set the compatiblity mode as Windows XP SP2.


----------



## shoo92 (Aug 26, 2007)

tried that already its something that on vista my vgraphics card says that the opengl is not availible but when i used xp it worked


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

How about trying to update Vista Drivers for your video card?


----------



## Reapper (Aug 30, 2007)

I have problem with JA on vista it is running very slow.
Any sugestions?


----------

